# Advice On UHS Applied Universities



## fatima_98 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, I'm a bit of nervous wreck because of this admission stress. I's so worried I won't get accepted. My aggregate is 82% . I'm applying on the dual citizen seat and I just need assurance or advice. I don't know what to do. Like, in my high school I graduated with an honors degree but after conversion my 91% in matric turned into a 79%. My 88% in fsc turned into an 80%. I got 2010/2400 on my SAT II. I don't find this fair. The thing is, in my school, it's really tough to even get these marks. I was in top 10 for 3 years. I would highly appreciate any advice anybody has to offer.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

With 82%, you can get in to alot of colleges.


----------



## fatima_98 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you so much. I really hope so. The list comes out soon and I just pray that I don't end up going far away from Lahore.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey are you applying to the privates? I have an aggregate of 83.7 with the mcat and know govt will be pretty impossible in Lahore because I don't want to go far away from Lahore either. I repeated this year and last year I had an aggregate of 86.76 with sat 2 and cmh Lahore rejected me. I was so upset. But don't worry, something always always works out for you. Do apply to top private medical colleges like Shalamar, FMH and CMH. Also, shifa if you can go to islamabad but maybe it's admissions have closed. Do look into it. Cmh and shalamar are pretty amazing if you get into them. And for shalamar your aggregate is pretty neat! Also for fmh. Look up privates on this forum if you're confused regarding them. Best of luck to you! :blush:


----------



## fatima_98 (Oct 18, 2016)

The thing is I'm applying on the dual or foreign seats. If I apply to private universities, I'll have a huge fees to pay. If I even get accepted on foreign seat, I won't be able to go. I did the mcat but my score was really bad. I applied to cmh on local seat since I'm a dual citizen and also tried the shifa test. The test didn't work out either. I'm giving the bahria university test as well. I didn't try for shalamar. I think the time for that ended. But the thing is, if I get accepted in a place other than Lahore, I will go. I do not want to repeat a year.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

fatima_98 said:


> The thing is I'm applying on the dual or foreign seats. If I apply to private universities, I'll have a huge fees to pay. If I even get accepted on foreign seat, I won't be able to go. I did the mcat but my score was really bad. I applied to cmh on local seat since I'm a dual citizen and also tried the shifa test. The test didn't work out either. I'm giving the bahria university test as well. I didn't try for shalamar. I think the time for that ended. But the thing is, if I get accepted in a place other than Lahore, I will go. I do not want to repeat a year.


You have an 82% aggregate with SAT II or the MCAT?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

fatima_98 said:


> The thing is I'm applying on the dual or foreign seats. If I apply to private universities, I'll have a huge fees to pay. If I even get accepted on foreign seat, I won't be able to go. I did the mcat but my score was really bad. I applied to cmh on local seat since I'm a dual citizen and also tried the shifa test. The test didn't work out either. I'm giving the bahria university test as well. I didn't try for shalamar. I think the time for that ended. But the thing is, if I get accepted in a place other than Lahore, I will go. I do not want to repeat a year.


Well try LMDC, they'll probably accept you on a foreign seat.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

fatima_98 said:


> The thing is I'm applying on the dual or foreign seats. If I apply to private universities, I'll have a huge fees to pay. If I even get accepted on foreign seat, I won't be able to go. I did the mcat but my score was really bad. I applied to cmh on local seat since I'm a dual citizen and also tried the shifa test. The test didn't work out either. I'm giving the bahria university test as well. I didn't try for shalamar. I think the time for that ended. But the thing is, if I get accepted in a place other than Lahore, I will go. I do not want to repeat a year.


 hey you still have a chance to apply the shalamar! Their deadline for admissions is 9 Nov.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Shalamar is private. All privates have their admissions open right now I suggest you go and fill the application forms asap if you can. Last year for dual national foreign seat for govt the merit closed around 83. This year it is predicted it will go higher. Don't take chances and if you can afford private do go. On local seat. For cmh the merit is very high on local seat with sat 2. Believe me I have been through it last year. It sucks. Didnt you try for fmdc? ohh im so sorry shifa didnt work out


----------



## fatima_98 (Oct 18, 2016)

The thing is, I'm hoping to get accepted into government but idk at this point. I applied to shifa on foreign seat as well. I'm giving the test for bahria university too. I applied to lmdc on foreign seat but no reply yet. I won't go though if I got in on a foreign seat. It's too expensive. Didn't try shalamar yet. I'll see to it. This stress has me sick honestly. I applied to fmh, they asked for more documents so I'm assuming they're considering me but idk. Why is the fees so high for us like yes they can charge us more but this high is too much.

- - - Updated - - -

SAT II


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

fatima_98 said:


> The thing is, I'm hoping to get accepted into government but idk at this point. I applied to shifa on foreign seat as well. I'm giving the test for bahria university too. I applied to lmdc on foreign seat but no reply yet. I won't go though if I got in on a foreign seat. It's too expensive. Didn't try shalamar yet. I'll see to it. This stress has me sick honestly. I applied to fmh, they asked for more documents so I'm assuming they're considering me but idk. Why is the fees so high for us like yes they can charge us more but this high is too much.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> SAT II


Hey don't panic that much. I can totally feel your pain because I have been there and still am. But worrying does nothing for you, trust me. Just prayy. Also, apply on local seats. LMDC isn't that good tbvh so apply on a local seat you fall on their merit. Shalamar is amazing I am very sure you can get in on a local seat IA. I know. 18-25 lakhs for foreign seats is morbid. I hate the idea of even 7-8 lakhs per year.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

FutureDr. said:


> Hey don't panic that much. I can totally feel your pain because I have been there and still am. But worrying does nothing for you, trust me. Just prayy. Also, apply on local seats. LMDC isn't that good tbvh so apply on a local seat you fall on their merit. Shalamar is amazing I am very sure you can get in on a local seat IA. I know. 18-25 lakhs for foreign seats is morbid. I hate the idea of even 7-8 lakhs per year.


LMDC is second only to CMH and Shalamar for MBBS. Could even arguably be considered above CMH due to a better clinical exposure.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Hey are you applying to the privates? I have an aggregate of 83.7 with the mcat and know govt will be pretty impossible in Lahore because I don't want to go far away from Lahore either. I repeated this year and last year I had an aggregate of 86.76 with sat 2 and cmh Lahore rejected me. I was so upset. But don't worry, something always always works out for you. Do apply to top private medical colleges like Shalamar, FMH and CMH. Also, shifa if you can go to islamabad but maybe it's admissions have closed. Do look into it. Cmh and shalamar are pretty amazing if you get into them. And for shalamar your aggregate is pretty neat! Also for fmh. Look up privates on this forum if you're confused regarding them. Best of luck to you! :blush:



You got 86.7 and they rejected you???
Holy crap man wth 
Those guys told me last year the merit closed at 82 
Were they lying to get people to buy the prospectus, as I suspect most unis are doing this


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> LMDC is second only to CMH and Shalamar for MBBS. Could even arguably be consider above CMH due to a better clinical exposure.


*considered


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

fatima_98 said:


> The thing is, I'm hoping to get accepted into government but idk at this point. I applied to shifa on foreign seat as well. I'm giving the test for bahria university too. I applied to lmdc on foreign seat but no reply yet. I won't go though if I got in on a foreign seat. It's too expensive. Didn't try shalamar yet. I'll see to it. This stress has me sick honestly. I applied to fmh, they asked for more documents so I'm assuming they're considering me but idk. Why is the fees so high for us like yes they can charge us more but this high is too much.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> SAT II


I am in exactly the same situation as you but my merit with sat is 81 ish and I got 2010 in sat too and I visited fmh the guys said there is no way I can get in as my merit with MCAT is too low 
I would suggest you try Sharif medical college on raiwand road they said that last year they had a closing merit of 60% in bds 
And I am more interested in bds as I know I have more chances in bds 
And btw if something comes up please please inform me too, I have been in quite a bit of stress myself lately.
And I agree that uhs is being a real ******* towards overseas Pakis I can't even apply in a private uni because of my low marks in MCAT and the unis won't accept my sat scores just because uhs said soo


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoderman said:


> I am in exactly the same situation as you but my merit with sat is 81 ish and I got 2010 in sat too and I visited fmh the guys said there is no way I can get in as my merit with MCAT is too low
> I would suggest you try Sharif medical college on raiwand road they said that last year they had a closing merit of 60% in bds
> And I am more interested in bds as I know I have more chances in bds
> And btw if something comes up please please inform me too, I have been in quite a bit of stress myself lately.
> And I agree that uhs is being a real ******* towards overseas Pakis I can't even apply in a private uni because of my low marks in MCAT and the unis won't accept my sat scores just because uhs said soo


BDS is a good option, go for it


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey are you applying to the privates? I have an aggregate of 83.7 with the mcat and know govt will be pretty impossible in Lahore because I don't want to go far away from Lahore either. I repeated this year and last year I had an aggregate of 86.76 with sat 2 and cmh Lahore rejected me. I was so upset. But don't worry, something always always works out for you. Do apply to top private medical colleges like Shalamar, FMH and CMH. Also, shifa if you can go to islamabad but maybe it's admissions have closed. Do look into it. Cmh and shalamar are pretty amazing if you get into them. And for shalamar your aggregate is pretty neat! Also for fmh. Look up privates on this forum if you're confused regarding them. Best of luck to you! :blush:
> ...


Yes I did. And they did. Maybe they're telling everyone the merit for the foreign seat. The local seat so did not close its merit on 82 because all my friends with lower 80's didn't get it. But on foreign seat they did.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Well I guess I am screwed then


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Well I guess I am screwed then


With cmh Lahore no one can say anything. But with cmh multan it's merit is lower. I think there are other places besides cmh that can make you a good doctor too. So don't worry


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Well I guess I am screwed then
> ...


With my aggregate of 81 with sat and 66 with MCAT I doubt it but I am pretty sure the guy said it was 79 for bds local students last year and for MBBS i am not sure


----------



## fatima_98 (Oct 18, 2016)

Omg I also have 66 with mcat ahahha. I'm applying on foreign seat for uhs, not local. I honestly think I'm screwed. I think that if I don't get in, I'll spend a year repeating SAT because at least SAT is fair. Wtf is this tho. They cut my marks so much that they leave me no choice. Like I am 100 percent sure I worked as hard or even more than an fsc student who has a 88 average but the difference is, their mark stays and mine becomes an 80. I honestly think they're doing this to make sure we only apply on private. I even know someone who sent their sun to UK because Pakistan was too expensive on foreign. Can you even imagine


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Well you have a good merit on sat seat and you can apply in cmh, and besides I heard from Sharif medical college that last year the merit for bds for them was 60.
Quite frankly this is bull**** that Pakistani students who live overseas have to pay this much fees for foreign seats and if I had the same amount of money they require for foreign seats I could go to saudiarabia do my course, get a car and live a comfortable life.
Also check with shalimar they are accepting sat scores for local seats.
It's sad that the Pakistani government are turning away the people that could actually help pakistan.


----------



## fatima_98 (Oct 18, 2016)

Seriously?! Shalimar allows SAT on local seat? Okay btw, even for foreigners this is complete BS. Okay look if they made us pay a lot one year and then decrease the price later (which is what America does), we wouldn't have this as a problem. If it gets to the point that people would rather send their kids to the UK because of the fees, you can see it is a problem. I can't get an aggregate of 90. It isn't possible and honestly I think I'll give up medicine at this rate. I don't really have a choice and there's hardly a way I can get accepted.

- - - Updated - - -



Spoderman said:


> Well you have a good merit on sat seat and you can apply in cmh, and besides I heard from Sharif medical college that last year the merit for bds for them was 60.
> Quite frankly this is bull**** that Pakistani students who live overseas have to pay this much fees for foreign seats and if I had the same amount of money they require for foreign seats I could go to saudiarabia do my course, get a car and live a comfortable life.
> Also check with shalimar they are accepting sat scores for local seats.
> It's sad that the Pakistani government are turning away the people that could actually help pakistan.


By the way, I even got accepted to al faisal university in Saudi Arabia. I had to turn it down because in Saudi, you're not sure when you're going to end up having to move and I would have to live in Saudi alone. It was not a good move. So, my only option is Pakistan -.- Why do they have to make it so tough on us.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Well they told me they are, the head of admissions said he is, so really hope they aren't just lying to get their prospectus to sell more
And I could've gotten admission in alfarabi university, it's actually a pretty cool university, cooler than any university I have seen here in pakistan, and the fees was 1900000 rupees, the only reason I came to Pakistan is that we didn't have that kinda money. People moving to UK because the unis here want to take all their life savings that's just sad, so the only uni I have some form of hope for is cmh and inshallah well both get accepted even though my aggregate is lower than yours.
Besides how did you get admission for Faisal university? I heard it's pretty hard for expats to get admission there.


----------



## fatima_98 (Oct 18, 2016)

I went to King AbdulAziz or choueifat. They accept us in a heart beat hahah. They know about our school's students and that our marks are lower but that's only because the school was really tough. Inshallah inshallah we get admission. We hear from uhs today.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

fatima_98 said:


> I went to King AbdulAziz or choueifat. They accept us in a heart beat hahah. They know about our school's students and that our marks are lower but that's only because the school was really tough. Inshallah inshallah we get admission. We hear from uhs today.


What was the cost for it ?
And which school did you graduate from?
Well I highly doubt that I am gonna get admission with my 81% aggregate in a government uni so mostly I don't have my hopes high


----------



## fatima_98 (Oct 18, 2016)

It was expensive but if you had above 1900 (on old SAT 1,idk about new one), you can get a 50% scholarship


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

So I guess we didn't get into any government unis. It was a long shot anyways, so you should really apply in cmh shalimar ucmd and Sharif
The guys at cmh shalimar and ucmd say they can accept sat scores for local seats 
So if you can afford it you should apply
And if you know any other college accepting sat scores I don't know I would appreciate if you told me.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

Clinical Exposure we have tons in CMH lol
Friggin myths going left right and centre
Learnt how to draw blood, injections buttocks and deltoid,ABG, Cannulation, Urinary catheter insertion, how to stitch up wounds, NG tube insertion, Physical examination, BLS all in between 3rd year and start of 4th year. Patients don't complain much to you if you are calm yourself and are with a teacher to guide you. Gonna try to learn central line insertion too hopefully and femoral taps.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Geulanee said:


> Clinical Exposure we have tons in CMH lol
> Friggin myths going left right and centre
> Learnt how to draw blood, injections buttocks and deltoid,ABG, Cannulation, Urinary catheter insertion, how to stitch up wounds, NG tube insertion, Physical examination, BLS all in between 3rd year and start of 4th year. Patients don't complain much to you if you are calm yourself and are with a teacher to guide you. Gonna try to learn central line insertion too hopefully and femoral taps.


My bad, but that was what I had been hearing ever since I joined this forum that CMH lacks clinical exposure.


----------

